# Anyone root on Mac yet?



## Aypeeootrek (Jun 7, 2012)

What's up everyone. I've been anxiously awaiting to root my phone for the last week but having nothing but trouble at the moment. I can't partition my hard drive on my mac to install windows and the only pc I have available to me is a 10in and I can't run Odin on it because the app is too large for the screen (not even a slide bar on the side to scroll down with). I've looked in other forums but as far as I can tell, there's no known method yet. I've only checked out the devs section in rootz so I figured I'd try here. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Nothing that I have seen yet. I'm waiting for Mac support too. But I have to use my old dell for my rooting desires

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## palooko (Jun 7, 2011)

Use a virtual machine. Virtual Box is free and open source. Some have had trouble with USB devices one VirtualBox, so you might have to go with VMWare. It has a 30 day trial with should be long enough to at least root your phone. Install Windows XP or 7 on a virtual machine with either software, install driver and Odin on that. Hell, maybe you could download the latest RC of Windows 8 (for free!) and run Odin on there...not sure though. If you cannot get a copy of windows then perhaps maybe you could try Linux and run Odin with WINE, but I believe peoples have had troubles with that. I've read a couple of post suggesting that Heimdall (cross platform) could work, but who knows...be careful! I would suggest the running Odin on Windows running on a VM route.


----------



## Aypeeootrek (Jun 7, 2012)

^Thanks for replying. Going to look into this after work tomorrow

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

I rooted under VMware on my Macbook.


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been using the consumer previews of Windows 8 through bootcamp, but you could probably run it through a virtual machine too as palooko suggested. You could also use heimdall natively on your mac, but I don't have any experience with that method.


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

0195311 said:


> I've been using the consumer previews of Windows 8 through bootcamp, but you could probably run it through a virtual machine too as palooko suggested. You could also use heimdall natively on your mac, but I don't have any experience with that method.


Heimdall didn't work when I tried it...

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

Heimdall has been broken since the US variants of the S3 were released. He is working on fixing it but haven't seen anything announced yet.


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yep, I used VMFusion 4 and Win7 x86 Ultimate on my Lion powered MBP so I could ODIN flash.

Lingo. Lingo lingo lingo.

(Oh, someone just posted up a 1-click ODIN-free method on DL for Windows.


----------

